# Black Piranha



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey.

How do you cure a callas that's on your piranhas chin? Theres one on my XL black piranha because he rams the tank sometimes.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Add some salt, 1 tsp per 5 gal and turn the temp up a little and you should be fine.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

get it to stop hitting the glass and it will go away


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> get it to stop hitting the glass and it will go away


 that will work


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aside from all the previous responses, its also an indication that its housed in a small tank.

Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

No it's not... It's housed in a 55 gallon


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

should heal on its own mine did


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KingKong said:


> No it's not... It's housed in a 55 gallon
> [snapback]377743[/snapback]​


whats XL , How big ? 
If he is 10 inch or over that tank is way to small ..


----------



## selfabuse (Oct 21, 2004)

I've noticed it can take a *LONG* time for chin bumps to heal. When I got my ~7in spilo, the LFS had him in a tiny 10 gallon tank, and he had a chin bump the size of an eraser head. I put him in a 55 all by himself (just gravel, no decorations - figured he'd enjoy the swimming space more then a cave that he wouldn't fit in anyway) he rarely rams the glass anymore - I keep the tank a bit warm, and salted a bit, and it's barely reduced in size and it's been ~4-5 months. It definatley is getting smaller though, just very very slowly.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think since they are scales (like skin) they gradually wear off as new ones come in, we humans do this but you never notice, your rhom will do this after it stops hitting the glass, and after a couple (alot) of "shedding" it will go away. they body thinks the glass is hurting it so it uses scar tissue to form a thicker layer of skin thats unaffected by repeated hitting because it has no nerves, ect. just cells keeping the skin happy and peachy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah they take awhile to go away, mine has gone down a little bit in the month I've had the guy, but it was small to start with. It would probably go down alot more if I didn't f*ck with him by getting him to chase my finger but I feel bad for him being solitary and I like to give him a little mental stimulation once in awhile.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

mine got a bump just days after i got him, and hes had it since its gotten much better, but its definately just "healing right up" like most said it would. it is healing though.


----------

